# 2 Radis, Reihenfolge wichtig ?



## wbr (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, wenn ich 2 Radiatoren (1x 120 + 1x 360) im Kreislauf betreiben will,
macht es einen Unterschied in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Radiatoren anschließe ?

Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich beide in Reihe klemme, also Pumpe -> GraKa -> CPU -> Radi1 -> Radi2 -> AGB -> Pumpe
oder verteilt, also Pumpe -> GraKa ->  Radi1 ->  CPU -> Radi2 -> AGB -> Pumpe ?

Wie sehen hier eure Erfahrungen aus ?

Besten Dank
Chris


----------



## HisN (27. Juli 2015)

Nö (jedenfalls nicht relevant)
Nö (jedenfalls nicht relevant)

Ich würde sie so packen wie man sie am besten verschlauchen kann.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn du die spezifischen Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten der Kühlkörper und die Umgebungstemperaturen und Temperatur des zulaufenden Wassers hättest, könntest du es ausrechnen.

Ich würde den kleinen Radi zuerst dranhängen, da der wegen des größeren Temperaturgefälles mit dem anfangs heißerem Wasser mehr Wirkung hat und der größere auch bei kleinem Gefälle noch gut weiter herunterkühlt.

Soweit die Theorie.
Ich glaube jedoch, dass in der WaKü das Wasser so schnell fließt, dass es eh an jeder Stelle beinahe die gleiche Temperatur hat.


----------

